# Photo Needed of the Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck Kibble



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I am going to go stock back up on food for the hedgies but I've noticed there is one they all seem to be leaving in their bowls for the last month lol 

I beleive it is the Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck. So I need one of you lovely people to do me a favor and take a photo of what the actual kibble looks like so i can be doubly sure it is the right one they are not eating now.

Thanks in Advance lovelies.


----------



## douglam (Feb 11, 2011)

i dont have a photo but they are about the size of peas, round and a little flat. most others seem to be x's.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

douglam said:


> i dont have a photo but they are about the size of peas, round and a little flat. most others seem to be x's.


4 of my mix are round and a little flat lol


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a pic coming...taking forever to get from phone to Hotmail... :?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

If the Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck are mustardly yellow colored then that's the right ones I am thinking they arent eating lol



MissC said:


> I have a pic coming...taking forever to get from phone to Hotmail... :?


 Thanks sweetie


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Here ya go...that is a quarter, BTW, for size comparison:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

My boys been turned off it since they changed it. It used to be normal brown colour now it's more yellow and the texture seems more crispy rather than the usual kibble cookie type texture. Sry I'm on my phone now so I can't get a pic. But ya my boy doesn't like the new green pea and duck.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> My boys been turned off it since they changed it. It used to be normal brown colour now it's more yellow and the texture seems more crispy rather than the usual kibble cookie type texture. Sry I'm on my phone now so I can't get a pic. But ya my boy doesn't like the new green pea and duck.


Yup...'zactly what she said: I never used the 'old' stuff but this one is HARD and yellow-y and Snarf will...not...touch...it. :roll:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks lovelies I'm pretty sure its the right one then.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I also wanted to note for others that this is a perfect example why we say to feed a mix. Companies have stupid tendencies to keep changing their food and hedgehogs are WAY too picky. If I didn't feed a mix my boy would boycott eating and starve himself. So this is just a good example on how even a favourite food that has always been loved for the past 2 years can be turned down suddenly and abruptly. It was always one of his favourite kibble now he'll pick at it only if everything else is gone. Plus I have to cut it for him now. So off to find new food lol


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> I also wanted to note for others that this is a perfect example why we say to feed a mix. Companies have stupid tendencies to keep changing their food and hedgehogs are WAY too picky. If I didn't feed a mix my boy would boycott eating and starve himself. So this is just a good example on how even a favourite food that has always been loved for the past 2 years can be turned down suddenly and abruptly. It was always one of his favourite kibble now he'll pick at it only if everything else is gone. Plus I have to cut it for him now. So off to find new food lol


It is SO frustrating!! Add to that how difficult it can be to actually figure out what they ARE eating: GP&D looks almost the same as the NOW! I am feeding Snarf...every morning I had to compare each stupid little kibble side-by-side.

And I still have no idea which he prefers: Eagle Pack or Holistic as they look EXACTLY the same. I gave up and figured they are so close nutritionally (and like ARE the same food: one US and one Canadian, methinks) I just combined them. Snarf usually eats exactly half of them. Naturally. Won't be an issue until I need to replace it...them...??? :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, I've been having some trouble with this too. Liam doesn't like GP&D as much as his other kibbles, but he does usually eat a little of it. I don't really want to take him off it, because everyone has said such good things about it, and, if nothing else, it's not chicken, which he would eat all day if I let him. No to mention I'd be left with about 8 billion GP&D kibbles just sitting there in a bag! :roll: 

Silly picky hedgies.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> I also wanted to note for others that this is a perfect example why we say to feed a mix. Companies have stupid tendencies to keep changing their food and hedgehogs are WAY too picky. If I didn't feed a mix my boy would boycott eating and starve himself. So this is just a good example on how even a favourite food that has always been loved for the past 2 years can be turned down suddenly and abruptly. It was always one of his favourite kibble now he'll pick at it only if everything else is gone. Plus I have to cut it for him now. So off to find new food lol


100% right  We feed a mix of 6 different kibble for this reason and obvisouly for more variety and ingredients lol But yes it is very important to feed a mix in case your hedgie/s decide to turn their noses up at one they loved and now want nothing to do with lol You don't ever want to get a boycotting starving hedgie, leads to way too many problems, sometimes fatal.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Satin's turned up her nose at those little hockey pucks too. Used to eat them just fine. As of a few months ago, she started leaving them in her dish. Tex still eats them, so I stopped putting them in her mix, but continued placing them into his. Once this last batch is consumed, it's no more GP&D in our house. 

She did that with Innova back a few years ago. But I was less wise then, so, eventually she started leaving the Innova and a couple poops in her food dish. I understood then. Miss Satin is a very good communicator


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

smhufflepuff said:


> But I was less wise then, so, eventually she started leaving the Innova and a couple poops in her food dish. I understood then. Miss Satin is a very good communicator


 :lol: 
...and literal, in this case... :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

NB geen pea and duck is now so hard none of my hogs will touch it,gets dumped out every morning.


----------



## douglam (Feb 11, 2011)

I must be lucky. My little Emma eats everything I give her. She get green pea and duck, chicken soup lite, the goldz flockin one that I can't remember the full name, exotic nutrition hedgehog food and another cat one the pet store gave me, country naturals i think. She will eventually just be on the first three but I had the others so might as well use them since she eats them.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

My boy Charley eats his Green Pea & Duck, but I'm pretty sure it gets eaten last because of it's disc shape and hardness. 

I'd consider breaking it up, but Mr. Picky is, well, picky when it comes to what is considered a crumb and what isn't.

He's currently eating Wellness Indoor (a barrel shape), Chicken Soup Lite (an X shape), and the Green Pea & Duck (flat circle).


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think Lily just likes going against the crowd. :lol: Green Pea & Duck is her second favorite kibble in her mix, she didn't seem to eat less or anything after it changed. Her favorite one seems to be the Sold Gold Katz'n'Flocken, which I wouldn't have guessed because it's a big fat x shape, the biggest of her four types. :roll: And of course, the two lower fat foods, Chicken Soup Lite (also an x) and Castor & Pollux Indoor (a thick disc shape...Somewhere between the barrel shape of Wellness Indoor and flat disc of GP&D), she won't eat much of. She got grumpy when I was changing her food ratios (so she'd have more of the two low fat...she needs to lose some weight!) and stopped eating as much as usual. I kept an eye on her, but she was still eating a decent amount, so I kept changing. We got the mix all settled now, and she's back to eating closer to her usual amount, finally.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

LarryT said:


> NB geen pea and duck is now so hard none of my hogs will touch it,gets dumped out every morning.


Agreed. I've been having to cut the disks in half for my boy. Thankfully, he doesn't turn his nose up at "crumbs" since he's always been a small boy and most of his kibble got crushed or cut up.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Both my girls love Green Pea & Duck but I think I introduced it to them after the change because the kibble has always been yellowish.


----------

